# Porsche 911



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Went to look around a Porsche dealership on my lunch break today. I have it in my mind that a Porsche will be my next car, not so sure after today. The new Boxster looks stunning and the interior quality is fantastic. Was more interested in the 911's though. Was looking at a 2010 911 Carrera S coupe. I think it looks great but I sat inside it and it felt massive. Felt double the size of my TT. Didn't really feel like a sports car to me, but that may change when I drive one.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I've had a 996 and a mk1 TT and I didn't really notice much difference in size. The TT is shorter, but neither feel like big cars.

The Porsche will definitely feel like a sports car if you push it though.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Not looking to change anytime soon but this looks a fantastic deal to me. http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/1/keywords/turbo/make/porsche?logcode=p


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

benbuhagiar said:


> Went to look around a Porsche dealership on my lunch break today. I have it in my mind that a Porsche will be my next car, not so sure after today. The new Boxster looks stunning and the interior quality is fantastic. Was more interested in the 911's though. Was looking at a 2010 911 Carrera S coupe. I think it looks great but I sat inside it and it felt massive. Felt double the size of my TT. Didn't really feel like a sports car to me, but that may change when I drive one.


My 997.2 S feels no where near double the size of a TT, and it feels like a proper sports car siting in it, and especially driving it. I can only assume you were paying the receptionist too much attention, and were in fact sitting in a Panamera :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

fut1a said:


> benbuhagiar said:
> 
> 
> > Went to look around a Porsche dealership on my lunch break today. I have it in my mind that a Porsche will be my next car, not so sure after today. The new Boxster looks stunning and the interior quality is fantastic. Was more interested in the 911's though. Was looking at a 2010 911 Carrera S coupe. I think it looks great but I sat inside it and it felt massive. Felt double the size of my TT. Didn't really feel like a sports car to me, but that may change when I drive one.
> ...


Lol :lol:

How are you finding the 997. I'd love one


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

mwad said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > benbuhagiar said:
> ...


I was thinking about getting one a few years ago, but I always bought something else instead. When I finally scratched the itch last year and started driving it, my thoughts were that I wished I'd got one sooner. Problem is now I can't imagine owning or wanting to drive anything else. The power and sound with the sports chrono and sports exhaust are just intoxicating.

Only negatives are. 
The attention you get is mainly positive, but you do get some knobs hanging out of their car and calling you a rich bar steward or wanker. This doesn't really bother me, but it's this type of knob that feels good when they give you an envy stripe. Would be nice to be able to tell them that I was brought up in a 2 up 2 down with an outside toilet, that was about 30m away from the house though.

Porsche warranty ties you in so much that you have to put on things like, a genuine Porsche battery and window wipers which usually cost 3 or 4 times the usual price. N rated tyres are a pain in the ass too. Even installing a parrot kit can invalidate your warranty.

A service cost me just shy of £1200 quid too.

Thing is you have got to go in with your eyes open, these cars are not cheap to own or run, and if you take a chance and not get a genuine Porsche warranty then, you need to pray nothing ever goes wrong.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I think an OPC warranty makes some sense with a newer car because there's still some value to having it serviced by Porsche - and if you're paying silly maintenance prices you might as well get some benefit from it. But with something like the 2001 996 turbo the OP linked to, I'd never get an OPC warranty (not sure its even possible on something that age). Just find a very good 911 specialist to look after it and I'd expect it to be fairly reasonable to run, given the performance.


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

A 911 is another car on my list... Lovely. 2S or 4S is the question tho. The 4S only seems to be better in the wet, but it's WIDER


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Pricey81 said:


> A 911 is another car on my list... Lovely. 2S or 4S is the question tho. The 4S only seems to be better in the wet, but it's WIDER


Yeah, the C4 is wide-bodied. I'd have the C2 personally


----------



## Pricey81 (Feb 28, 2014)

C2S alto out performs the C4S, it's a toss up but I'd agree on the C2S...


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

A C4 probably comes into it's own when the weather is crap though


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, the 4wd is the least desirable part of a C4S for me... But you can't get the beautiful wide body and red light cluster strip across the back without it unfortunately.

My 996 was used year round on a 30 mile commute in all kinds of weather, including snow. There was nothing about the way it performed in bad weather that made me wish I had a C4/C4S.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

sorry to drag up an old thread ... I am looking at the possibility of a 911 (as the mk2 TT really isn't floating my boat after a test-drive earlier) and fancied a 911 for quite some time and pretty sure its not going to financially ruin me

looked at a couple of examples at my local OPC, naturally I would love a Turbo Cab, but looked at a 4S Cab as well, I'm in the price range of about £35-45k so around an 08/09 plated car and that throws the Turbo out the window unfortunately.

are these particularly ok for a daily driver?


----------



## v8rumbler (Mar 31, 2014)

Get to know the independents-- I recommend 911virgin. Give Tom a call--- thoroughly recommend them


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

X5TUU said:


> looked at a couple of examples at my local OPC, naturally I would love a Turbo Cab, but looked at a 4S Cab as well, I'm in the price range of about £35-45k so around an 08/09 plated car and that throws the Turbo out the window unfortunately.
> 
> are these particularly ok for a daily driver?


There are plenty of 997 turbo coupes within your budget if you relax on the age. There are even one or two '08 turbo coupes at the top end of it. There's no way I'd take a non-turbo cab over a turbo coupe...


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Spandex said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> > looked at a couple of examples at my local OPC, naturally I would love a Turbo Cab, but looked at a 4S Cab as well, I'm in the price range of about £35-45k so around an 08/09 plated car and that throws the Turbo out the window unfortunately.
> ...


If I go the porka route, I don't want a car older than an 08 for finance restrictions, but keeping monthly instalments reasonable, hence the self imposed limit of £45k ... I'm really torn

Had a look at the 911virgin site and some really useful info on there, going to ring them tomorrow


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

For that price have you not considered a GTR?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

I have indeed. A good friend has an my10 GTR and I've driven it a few times now but to me I couldn't fork over that sort of money for a Datsun, 09 plates ones are hovering around the 30's but they are mostly imports so have the jap switch gear which would be useless unless I learn the language lol


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

X5TUU said:


> If I go the porka route, I don't want a car older than an 08 for finance restrictions, but keeping monthly instalments reasonable, hence the self imposed limit of £45k ... I'm really torn
> 
> Had a look at the 911virgin site and some really useful info on there, going to ring them tomorrow


Ahh, I assumed you were actually buying one. Still, there are turbos for under £45k:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 1211186897
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 1019602274
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... 1019596013

911Virgin is a fantastic place. Really helpful and it's worth making up an excuse to go down there just to nose around at all the nice cars.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Spandex said:


> X5TUU said:
> 
> 
> > If I go the porka route, I don't want a car older than an 08 for finance restrictions, but keeping monthly instalments reasonable, hence the self imposed limit of £45k ... I'm really torn
> ...


no, def a finance jobbie, i mean it will be mine after the 36mths but I won't pay for a car upfront if its more than £15k, as its just a waste of money tying it up for so long and essentially devaluing.

I do like that 2nd one, other than the interior ...


----------



## v8rumbler (Mar 31, 2014)

X5TUU said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > X5TUU said:
> ...


they are great guys to deal with-- I have bought from them twice


----------

